# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  depressieve vriend

## ilset

Hallo allemaal,

Sinds een aantal jaar ben ik bevriend met een man die depressief is. Ik heb de laatste tijd erg veel moeite met de communicatie. Hij gaat constant de discussie met je aan en dat maakt mij erg boos. Hij heeft bijvoorbeeld erg veel moeite met het vinden van een vriendin. Als ik bij hem ben zegt hij bijvoorbeeld steeds dat alle vrouwen hetzelfde zijn en alleen maar eikels als man willen, ik ben daar geen uitzondering op. Alles wat je tegen hem zegt, gaat hij tegenin. Ik wil best graag laten blijken dat ik hem steun en ik wil ook wel bij hem langs gaan, maar hij maakt mij alleen maar boos. Als ik dat tegen hem zeg is dat voor hem alleen maar een bevestiging dat iedereen tegen hem is, dus dat werkt ook niet.

We hebben met onze vriendengroep ook een appgroep. Zo nu en dan zet hij daar zijn zijn depressieve gedachtes op. Op die momenten weten we niet goed wat we moeten zeggen; hij wijst alles af en ook hier gaat hij overal tegenin. Alsof wij zijn vijanden zijn. Hij wil van niemand hulp hebben en zo langzamerhand stoot hij ons steeds meer af, hoe vervelend wij dat ook vinden.

Ik wil echt hem helpen, maar ik weet niet hoe. De omgang is gewoon te moeilijk op dit moment

Wie weet een oplossing? Iemand hier ervaring mee?

Groeten

----------

